# L'amore pratico nel matrimonio!



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono innamorata perche:
> mi fa stare bene stare con lui
> nn litighiamo quasi mai e soprattutto nn per cazzate
> mi piace quando sorride
> ...


----------

